# Club Car Golf cart help



## Dreamer69 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a 2003 Club Car and I am not sure if the charger stopped working or if it is something to do with the cart itself. I was curious if anyone knows of a golf cart mechanic somewhere near the Loganville area that I could possibly get it checked out. If I knew someone that had a 48 volt cart I could test my charger and see if it is the charger or not. So I have no other options right now. I have checked the fuses and they all seem to be ok. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2016)

check out the forum buggiesgonewild.com  like this forum, only for golf carts.  Loads of info there.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Nov 1, 2016)

*48 volt club car*

Based on my experience with a 2007 volt club car I would:

Check voltage on each battery cause if one is low, the charger will not turn on. 
Then I would  check the plus
 cable that goes from the battery to the charging receptacle for corrosion. That was my problem last week. 
My last suggestion is  to check the on board computer . If it is bad then it will not tell the charger to turn on. Don't ask me how to check the on board computer cause I dont know how.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 9, 2016)

Gratis Golf Carts. Monroe. 770-846-6876. Good folks


----------



## Dreamer69 (Nov 13, 2016)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Gratis Golf Carts. Monroe. 770-846-6876. Good folks


Thanks Arrow Flinger. I contacted them and he got my charger fixed within an hour and half while I waited. Very good folks there for sure. Very helpful. Will be using them from now on.


----------

